# Frenzy - about to get worse



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I hope I am wrong. 

California's state senate, 2/3rds majority is democrat, just adopted a series of anti gun bills. The measures now go to the State Assembly, 2/3rds of it is democrats as well. Once they adopt the measures or work out deals with the senate side to complete the actions (about 7 of them) they go to governor moon beam for signature or veto. He's actually about the only chance in hell we have - he's been relatively pro gun and has actually vetoed anti gun measures before. Its not likely since the frenzy began that moon beam (Jerry Brown) will veto any of these measures - or at the very least not more then one or two of the worst ones.

One of the worst one's is the democrats plan to fix their magazine ban they so miserably failed to write several years ago. This is the measure by which we can't buy or sell magazines over 10 rounds, but we can buy and sell all the parts to a magazine over 10 rounds all we want. We can even legally assemble them and use them today, but under one of the new measures this will stop. We can still have the magazines but must "fix" them to hold no more than 10 rounds. Uh huh.

The next worst element is the 10 cent per round tax. Yes, per round, any round even the little 22LR. A case, 5000 rounds, will cost you $500 in ammo taxes. But wait, there's more, to buy ammo at all one must pass a back ground check and obtain a 24 month permit (renewable of course for $50 after you buy it for $50 for 2 years). 

These and other measures are going to start "HEATING" up our market place for the ammo again. 22LR is in a pure frenzy with brick ads at $75 getting immediate responses on our gun forums. 223 and 9mm are also still in frenzy buying mode and getting worse. I am a little surprised magazines haven't dried up completely yet - but I suspect for the short term - at least - they will.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just another reason not to live in CA.........


----------



## Jardude (Apr 3, 2013)

CA just wants to be like IL.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

wesley762 said:


> Just another reason not to live in CA.........


Not gonna be fun to border Cal. either. Already got to many coming over hear to buy ammo. Ripon you and like minded folks are welcome to move on over but leave the granola people behind.


----------



## RedbeardTheZombieHunter (May 12, 2013)

And people keep asking me why I'm done with The People's Republik of Kommiefornia and ready to move to Texas. :roll:
I recently saw a news story about an elementary school child who was harshly discuplined and suspended for biting his Pop Tart into the shape of a gun. A few years ago, a 7 year old was suspended from school because for his class' show and tell, he brought a little G.I.Joe action figure that came with a tiny plastic pistol that fit in the figure's hand. The stupid part is the child was suspended for violating the school's "zero tolerance gun policy". And I thought it couldn't get any more stupid than that. I guess I was wrong! :roll:
Seems to me most of the frikkin country has taken a zero tolerance policy on common sense!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

How many more hundreds of thousands of people and how many many more businesses have to leave California before the lefties get a clue?


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

California is too big to fail.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

what im afraid of is for what happend to colorado will happen to texas. people got tired of commiefornia and then moved to colorado and then turned it into commirado. I just hoping the ammo tax wont pass. im buying now... and i really need to find a place with no tornadoes to go to. thats why i am sooo hesitant to go to tx. that and there really arent mountains. i like mountains. i need mountains. my next move i hope is my permanent move.

the caliban drives me bananas


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

roy said:


> California is too big to fail.


But is it too big to fall? into the Pacific?


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

The ammo tax is C-R-A-Z-Y!

This is all part of the Diane "Feinkenstein" plan to make owning and shooting a gun into a rich man's sport. Ban the guns, make them rare, dry up the supply, and drive prices up so the average person is priced out of the game. She stated this on video during an interview as her intended purpose behind the 1994 assault weapon ban. The tax on ammo serves the same purpose.

Pretty soon there will be a smugglers' paradise...just saying.


----------

